# AVR Recommendation <US$600



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all,

My old Yamaha receiver (circa 2007) that a friend gave me and I've made do with for the last couple of years has given up the ghost - time for a new one I think.

I'm not looking to pay extra for bells and whistles like multiple zones, airplay, upscaling and definitely not 'enhanced sound effects' - just good quality sound, the normal DSP decoding functions and perhaps Room Equalisation like Audessy or an equivalent. If the bells and whistles are there, thats ok, just as long as I dont need to click through a thousand menu items to ignore them! I know that a 5.1 receiver would be adequate, but I'd prefer 7.1 - unless 5.1 gives a better sound than 7.1 due to less amps, etc. 4 HDMI inputs is more than adequate.

It would need to drive two Tony Gee LBS tower speakers, which are not particulary hard speakers to drive, and two Polk audio rear speakers that are only little (+ a SVS PB1000 sub via LFE). Perhaps a center speaker will be added in time, but at the moment its not really something that I'm missing.

I really like the Emotiva Fusion 8100, but am a bit wary of some of the comments around regarding after sales support - since I live in Australia, I'd really be at the mercy of a company might not follow through on their warranty - so I've relucantly scratched them off my list.

I like the NAD T748, but its getting a bit old now and not sure whether it can be superseded by the likes of the Denons and Yamahas of the AVR world.

Budget is under $800 Australian, which is probably about US$600 after the exchange rate and Australia Tax is added. 

Can someone recommend me the best value receiver in this price range?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am not sure with you being down under but Ihave purchased twice from http://www.accessories4less.com/. And if I was shopping for an AVR now that is where I would look.


----------

